# New NDDGs!!



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We brought home our two new little goats on Monday. The mostly white one is a little doeling that we have decided to call Mi Belita. The other is a buckling (new potential herd sire) that we have decided to call Hip Hip Jorge.

What do you think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice! Where did you get them from? The top goat (colorful one) looks like it is related to the Enchanted Hill line. I have two goats from there, and they're very nice goats.
Anyway, congratulations on your new additions!

-Tina


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Good eye! Yes we picked them up from Ed on Monday. I have another doe who has Enchanted Hill bloodlines back a couple generations and her face is close to Belita's.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Ha! I knew it! They have very similar faces. We have Marmot (a Field Mouse X Toby buck) and O' Seven (a Laughing Loon X Joe Pye doe). O'Seven is a great milker and mother (she kidded with twin does this spring). We're getting Marmot's first kids late this summer, and I'm really looking forward to them. They're really nice goats. Enjoy them!
-Tina


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I knew I recognized Mouse's kid. lol Ed sent me a list of available kids earlier in the year.

Congrats  They're adorable.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Jorge is from Field Mouse also. His sire is CornerStone Farm Nagge.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

just gorgeous kids you got there.. congratulations


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

We have a Field Mouse relative here too...West End Farm Huckleberry. His grand dam is Field Mouse...you can miss those genetics!


----------

